# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  haag streit bm 900 tilting platform

## bamdoc

The platform for my bm 900 is tilting. It seems the tilt is from the vertical post that holds the horizontal post that supports the slit lamp. Any suggestions?

----------


## Howard Gorin

Do you mean the table the instrument mounts on?  I do not clearly understand what you mean by the vertical and horizontal post.
If the instrument is mounted on an instrument stand the socket in the instrument stand arm may be adjustable.  Haag-Streit slitlamps for many years have a mounting pin that is also adjustable.  If you have neither you can level the instrument by placing shims betwen th mounting pinnd the table.

----------

